# Visitor



## cdub (Aug 24, 2009)

Found this visitor at my outdoor grow area before I started watering this morning. The interesting thing is, there are no trees near my grow area. This frog either made one heck of a leap from the house gutter, or he walked across my lawn from the nearest tree 100 ft way just to check out my paphs!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh! I am smitten with it.
What kind of froggie is it?


----------



## nikv (Aug 24, 2009)

What a distinguished looking little frog. And s/he definitely has good taste in plants!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 24, 2009)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> Oh! I am smitten with it.
> What kind of froggie is it?



It's a grey tree frog. These guys like to hang around the lights outside my house, and every year seem to make it into my home in the Fall via orchid pots.


----------



## cdub (Aug 24, 2009)

Yep. Grey Treefrog. I kept a male and a female in an enclosure one summer when I was in high school. The calls the males make are LOUD! It would keep me up some nights. This one was very calm, let me pick it up and check it out without need to flee. Must have found better hunting grounds, because it was gone in the evening.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 25, 2009)

:clap: Looks like it's been well fed!


----------



## fbrem (Aug 25, 2009)

that's a really pretty grey. we have both species around here and most individuals are more greenish. Do these have a lot of the yellow flash colors inside their thighs too? Thanks.

Forrest


----------



## cdub (Aug 25, 2009)

fbrem said:


> that's a really pretty grey. we have both species around here and most individuals are more greenish. Do these have a lot of the yellow flash colors inside their thighs too? Thanks.
> 
> Forrest



Yes, Forrest. This one did have the bright yellow inner thigh color.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 25, 2009)

cdub said:


> Yes, Forrest. This one did have the bright yellow inner thigh color.


I think the females have yellow there, but not the males.

The young ones are green, turning grey as they mature. I watched it happen in my growing space a couple years ago:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5663&highlight=treefrog


----------



## P-chan (Aug 26, 2009)

He's a cutie! He'll kill the bugs, too!


----------



## Clark (Aug 28, 2009)

I.p.m.!!!

for some reason I can't get the p and m to be capital letter.


----------



## paphreek (Aug 28, 2009)

The tree frogs around here love to hang out in my orchids, too. I have to check the orchids for frogs thoroughly before I spray them prior to bringing them inside for the year.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 29, 2009)

paphreek said:


> The tree frogs around here love to hang out in my orchids, too. I have to check the orchids for frogs thoroughly before I spray them prior to bringing them inside for the year.



How do you do that? My tree frogs bury themselves in the potting mix.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 31, 2009)

Heehee! Stowaways!


----------

